# Redfield Raider 550 Rangefinder



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on these, pro or con? They have a great rebate going right now, $50, which drops it down to about $120 and I might have to have one just for determining how far my marks are in training. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Might work well for that. I am currently looking and checked out this model, a bushnell for 179, and a nikon for around 200. My experience just ranging things in the store, well lit, 55-65 yds from the far wall coolers. The nikon rifemaster/pro staff 5 was awesome. Bushnell 850 was real nice, but i had trouble with the redfield. It really is tiny, but was darker and woldnot pick up the target as easy. You might test these before you buy...maybe i had a bad, rare experience.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply!! I will be sure to open it carefully so I can return it if it's no good.


----------

